# Its been real



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

I have suffered my last data drop today.... I dropped data today, but instead of pulling the battery and rebooting I called Verizon and have my HTC Rezound on the way.. Funny thing is they tried to charge me for the battery door and battery.. smh, in the end I am into the HTC for zero dollars, however I'm out of the Bionic with an extended battery, 2 additional batteries with charging cradles and 2 Otter box cases, one modded for the extended battery...oh well..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you for your insightful advice. are you trying to thank anyone or anything?


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Are you willing to part with the extra gear? Sorry to see you go btw.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

harajyuks said:


> I have suffered my last data drop today.... I dropped data today, but instead of pulling the battery and rebooting I called Verizon and have my HTC Rezound on the way.. Funny thing is they tried to charge me for the battery door and battery.. smh, in the end I am into the HTC for zero dollars, however I'm out of the Bionic with an extended battery, 2 additional batteries with charging cradles and 2 Otter box cases, one modded for the extended battery...oh well..
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Peace! Thanks for wasting space with this post. Love how people make these posts .. just to show their disdain. Makes zero sense. Enjoy ur brick.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> Peace! Thanks for wasting space with this post. Love how people make these posts .. just to show their disdain. Makes zero sense. Enjoy ur brick.


There's an old adage "If you have nothing good to say, say nothing at all". Good luck with your new device. Hopefully it treats you better.


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

It is up for grabs, inbox me for pics

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

I do get a lot of data drops as well but vzw wont do anything. I'm still on cheesecake (because I don't know how to get back on the upgrade path) and I can't stand it.

Looks like I'm sticking with the bionic for another year and a half.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Uraiga (Oct 11, 2011)

Can't blame you, lol, when this motorola bullet comes out, I'm going to first wait and see if it's data is crap before I buy it cause this phone couldn't hold a consistent data for a solid 5 min without screwing up.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

ultrastigi said:


> I do get a lot of data drops as well but vzw wont do anything. I'm still on cheesecake (because I don't know how to get back on the upgrade path) and I can't stand it.
> 
> Looks like I'm sticking with the bionic for another year and a half.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Really? Still off the update path?


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> Really? Still off the update path?


Yeah I haven't had time to do research, baby on the way in 2 weeks.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

ultrastigi said:


> Yeah I haven't had time to do research, baby on the way in 2 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


This should do the trick http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13485-unbrick-your-bionic-here/ and congratulations!


----------



## devilsrogue (Jan 31, 2012)

Im on the same way out buddy! Im so tired of my bionic because of its constant data drops and crappy battery life on 3g only...I loved the phone otherwise...bye bye bionic users dhacker and hash are awesome)


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

devilsrogue said:


> Im on the same way out buddy! Im so tired of my bionic because of its constant data drops and crappy battery life on 3g only...I loved the phone otherwise...bye bye bionic users dhacker and hash are awesome)


This unknown guy made an account to just to say good bye. L.o.l.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> This unknown guy made an account to just to say good bye. L.o.l.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Is this all you do ? I see you in every farewell thread talkin [email protected] What have you done to help this community? If you can't offer anything, just keep your mouth shut.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> Is this all you do ? I see you in every farewell thread talkin [email protected] What have you done to help this community? If you can't offer anything, just keep your mouth shut.


Lolz

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## devilsrogue (Jan 31, 2012)

Yea, Ive been on these forums forever but never replied. LOL.....Im have had a xda account forever.


----------



## devilsrogue (Jan 31, 2012)

devilsrogue said:


> Yea, Ive been on these forums forever but never replied. LOL.....Im have had a xda account forever.


 Oops and never made an account here..Sorry I have MS and it causes me to say things missing parts because the short memory thing


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

All this negativity lol...


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> Is this all you do ? I see you in every farewell thread talkin [email protected] What have you done to help this community? If you can't offer anything, just keep your mouth shut.


There's nothing left to do on these forums. No development brah. I guess you're fine with all the "goodbye bionic " threads though. Good for you buddy. Good for you.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

No data drops. 35ish hour battery life on my extended. HTC phones don't feel right in the hand at all either I hate it.. enjoy your downgrade.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigtex52 (Oct 24, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> There's nothing left to do on these forums. No development brah. I guess you're fine with all the "goodbye bionic " threads though. Good for you buddy. Good for you.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


 Really? Try talking with people rather than talking down to them, "brah". I really hope devilsrogue has a better experience with his Rezound than he obviously did with his Bionic. See how easily that rolls off of the tongue?


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

bigtex52 said:


> Really? Try talking with people rather than talking down to them, "brah". I really hope devilsrogue has a better experience with his Rezound than he obviously did with his Bionic. See how easily that rolls off of the tongue?


Agreed. Hopefully soon, one of these goodbye threads is bjgregu's.


----------



## Uraiga (Oct 11, 2011)

WARNING: Do not read if you can't take a joke/ have no sense of humor

OK, so I figured out a definite way to fix the data drop issue. Looking at the formula W*BAC=V, you can see w, being weight of the bionic, times BAC, the blood alcohol content of the motorola technicians when the came up with the data configuration of the bionic, equals velocity. So it looks like this 158g*0. 418=66. As you can see this means we need to get our delorian up to 66 mph and then throw the Bionic out the window at a wall which will cause a time warp that will charge its flux capacitor. Now to activate the bionics flux capacitor we need to attach it to your local arc reactor which will activate your flux capacitor making your data fully reliable.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Uraiga said:


> WARNING: Do not read if you can't take a joke/ have no sense of humor
> 
> OK, so I figured out a definite way to fix the data drop issue. Looking at the formula W*BAC=V, you can see w, being weight of the bionic, times BAC, the blood alcohol content of the motorola technicians when the came up with the data configuration of the bionic, equals velocity. So it looks like this 158g*0. 418=66. As you can see this means we need to get our delorian up to 66 mph and then throw the Bionic out the window at a wall which will cause a time warp that will charge its flux capacitor. Now to activate the bionics flux capacitor we need to attach it to your local arc reactor which will activate your flux capacitor making your data fully reliable.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Is the delorean required or will my truck work?


----------



## Uraiga (Oct 11, 2011)

It has to be a delorian, the truck wouldn't have the structural integrity required by time/state law. And it would much to large to react with the gyroscopic synchronization output.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Well then i'm lucky the delorean is my weekend car. I'll give it a shot, it will test the durability of the otterbox


----------



## Uraiga (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, a 1982 Pontiac trans am named KITT will also work.

(In all reality tho, i think someone should make a thread called leaving bionic, where everyone getting a new phone can sign off)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Uraiga said:


> Oh, a 1982 Pontiac trans am named KITT will also work.
> 
> (In all reality tho, i think someone should make a thread called leaving bionic, where everyone getting a new phone can sign off)
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Thats not a bad idea. And no KITT, but I have the General Lee


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

LOL? what is this?


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

bigtex52 said:


> Really? Try talking with people rather than talking down to them, "brah". I really hope devilsrogue has a better experience with his Rezound than he obviously did with his Bionic. See how easily that rolls off of the tongue?


How many "goodbye the bionic sucks and im over it" threads are required before niceness is ignored. this isn't preschool brother.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Uraiga (Oct 11, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> How many "goodbye the bionic sucks and im over it" threads are required before niceness is ignored. this isn't preschool brother.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Go away bigmeanie. And like I said, someone needs to make a bionic one so that anyone getting a new phone can say byby.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

BJkinGregu I never knocked the Bionic or fabricated some story about how terrible it is, I liked the Bionic, I was an avid follower of the devleopment on the Bionic and I shared a lot of good moments with the Bionic family... when it was first released, that wave has since mellowed out and a lot of the folks have moved on. There are a lot of outstanding and serious issues with this phone; considering that it was leaked re-worked and still put to market half baked.. sorry if that offends your delicate sensibilities. Maybe your anger towards the people that are leaving this device and posting their fare-well remarks in the forum are tied to your decision to purchase the bionic without researching and looking into the problems that plagued the phone, and now being stuck for 2 years and feel the need to lash out a people who have been able to work their way out of an under developed, poorly conceived device... or maybe you ARE just a 8====0, either way CoOl RuNnInGs


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

please LOCK this down


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

harajyuks said:


> BJkinGregu I never knocked the Bionic or fabricated some story about how terrible it is, I liked the Bionic, I was an avid follower of the devleopment on the Bionic and I shared a lot of good moments with the Bionic family... when it was first released, that wave has since mellowed out and a lot of the folks have moved on. There are a lot of outstanding and serious issues with this phone; considering that it was leaked re-worked and still put to market half baked.. sorry if that offends your delicate sensibilities. Maybe your anger towards the people that are leaving this device and posting their fare-well remarks in the forum are tied to your decision to purchase the bionic without researching and looking into the problems that plagued the phone, and now being stuck for 2 years and feel the need to lash out a people who have been able to work their way out of an under developed, poorly conceived device... or maybe you ARE just a 8====0, either way CoOl RuNnInGs


I got this phone the day it released and haven't regretted it once. I don't need to be flashing a rom every other day and am more than happy to wait for ics.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

Me too... 












































Yeah I need to get on my Google +, hence the widget

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Thread locked.


----------

